# How to install bar end shifters on a drop bar?



## matchmaker (Aug 15, 2009)

See question in title.

As I don't seem to be able to find any 9 speed downtube shifters on the local market, I think I will have to use 9-speed bar end shifters, which are available.

How do you install them on a drop bar? I had a brief conversation with my mecanic and he pretended the cable has to be routed through the drop bar, in which a pair of holes would have to be made to allow them to "escape". 

Is it possible to guide the cable on the outside of the drop bar or does this type of mechanism require it goes through the inside?


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

You could use these if you like ten speed.
http://edinabike.com/page.cfm?pageid=62&action=list&category=728&brand=367&modelid=15593&type=T

And I'm pretty sure these come with a conversion to be used on a downtube, at least my Ultegra 10's did.
http://edinabike.com/page.cfm?pageid=62&action=details&sku=LD0704

To answer your question, your mechanic is an wrong. Bar end shifters are mounted outside the bar, under the tape. I'm looking at my TT setup right now.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Your mechanic obviously has no experience with traditional bar end shifters. The shifter cables run underneath the bar tape and traditionally exits at the lower bends. 
Or you can go ergo and run the cables all the way to the top and have them exit at the stem. That's how I run my cables for a cleaner look.


----------



## matchmaker (Aug 15, 2009)

kbiker3111 said:


> You could use these if you like ten speed.
> http://edinabike.com/page.cfm?pageid=62&action=list&category=728&brand=367&modelid=15593&type=T
> 
> And I'm pretty sure these come with a conversion to be used on a downtube, at least my Ultegra 10's did.
> ...


Thanks for the info. And yes, I have been googling how to install bar end shifters and my mecanic was indeed wrong. The cables go on the outside. Only the plug goes on the inside.

I have tracked down a pair of Dura Ace bar end shifters in another shop and yes, they come with a conversion kit for downtube, which has the advantage that you can adjust the cable tension if the derailleur is slightly off.

I need 9-speed shifters for my derailleur, that is why I will have to opt for the bar end shifters. I was able to find 10-speed downtube shifters on the local market, but I would not be able to use them in index mode with my 9-speed derailleur.


----------



## matchmaker (Aug 15, 2009)

roadfix said:


> Your mechanic obviously has no experience with traditional bar end shifters. The shifter cables run underneath the bar tape and traditionally exits at the lower bends.
> Or you can go ergo and run the cables all the way to the top and have them exit at the stem. That's how I run my cables for a cleaner look.


Yep, obviously he has never installed any. By googling a little I found the correct installation procedure. 

BTW, I think your idea for running the cables to the top is indeed a cleaner looking way.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Jul 25, 2005)

Just mount the bar end shifters to the downtube.

Why not just change to 10speed if you can get 10sp downtube shifters? I mean, I hardly consider 10sp to be an upgrade, but sometimes the lack of suitable 9sp stuff necessitates a change.

Damn you obsolescence!!!

Grumps


----------



## ARP (Mar 7, 2002)

*Here are a few pics of the cleaner setup*

DA tens cable housing out the top near the stem. I have seen online Ultegra 9 speed bar ends and DT shifters that index the rear and friction the front. No links though, ebay I believe.


----------



## matchmaker (Aug 15, 2009)

ARP said:


> DA tens cable housing out the top near the stem. I have seen online Ultegra 9 speed bar ends and DT shifters that index the rear and friction the front. No links though, ebay I believe.


Thanks for the pics. That looks indeed like a very clean job. 


I will have to opt for bar end shifters because I cannot find 9 speed DT shifters on the local market (I live in Ecuador) and purchasing them through ebay and having them shipped over here is just too much of a hassle. It has to be 9 speed for the derailleur. I would have preferred DT shifters, if I had the choice though. But OTOH the bar end shifters come with a whole cable set and with the adaptors to be able to tense the cable on the downtube, so that is not a bad thing either.


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

I've installed a pair of bar-end shifters on one bike where I drilled a few holes into the handlebar to route the cables internally. Works great for me.

You can see that the hump disappears after about an inch under the bar tape in this picture.









This is where they come out. Note that this handlebar has carbon fiber reinforcing the center section and it is only because of this that I felt safe drilling a hole for the cable routing. It is an aluminum handlebar with a cosmetic carbon fiber center section.


----------



## matchmaker (Aug 15, 2009)

Nice pics and an original setup. I would hesitate to do this to my Cinelli handlebar though. As you say, yours is reinforced so drilling holes can be done.


----------

